# latex gloves and boot covers



## oaklandplumber (May 10, 2009)

i was wondering if any one has had luck with these co. s online? we ordered 
some gloves and bootys from one of these online outfits try n to save some much needed $$$ and got junk


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

oaklandplumber said:


> i was wondering if any one has had luck with these co. s online? we ordered
> some gloves and bootys from one of these online outfits try n to save some much needed $$$ and got junk


We saved a ton of money here, by not wearing gloves or shoes...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

yeah, but did you switch to geico?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I just buy that stuff from 

http://www.shubee.com/


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Hate to be the one to say it, but it sounds like you got what you paid for.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Disposable gloves: Only get Black Magic from Delta. Not the plumbing brand Delta either.

Booties: We like the plastic over the fabric. They're both vulnerable but the plastic doesn't hold dust as much as the fabric.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I buy the shubee shoe covers, IF I buy gloves, I get the blue nitrile gloves from Ferguson's on an as needed basis. You can waste a lot of money on disposable gloves.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

We too use Shubee.

Mark


----------



## ShuBee (May 4, 2009)

*Shoe Covers and Latex Gloves*

We can definitely help you out with shoe covers and gloves!

Shoe Covers
Gloves
Latex Gloves


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Smh


----------

